# state schools in spain



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all i have been searching internet for info on state schools in the murcia area for days and all i seem to get is private paying schools that cost a fortune . . its proving a very hard task . think once ive found a good school for my children aged 3 for nursery and my 12 and 7 year old then ill no where to rent a place as i have family in murcia .. if anyone knows or has experience of there childrens sucsess in a certain school then info would be greatly appreciated . my hubby will commute to uk for his business so needs to be close to the airport also looking for a villa to rent ..... help !!!!!! anyone


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Can your family in Murcia not be of any help ?? Perhaps the best sites for school info will be those in Spanish used by locals, so any friends who speak Spanish would be helpful, or find classes in your area for Spanish lessons and see if any students there would have the ability to do an internet search for a reasonable fee ? Have you tried tourist information centres-someone working there on a quiet day might be able to point you in the right direction ? Education department of Murcia ? Sorry it's not too helpful, but these are quick ideas some of which have worked for me when I needed advice.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

STATE SCHOOLS.

Schooling IS obligatory - so you'll get a place. The school you get is ASSIGNED. You get the one that covers where you live - END OF STORY (UNLESS IT'S FULL OR ABOUT TO BE CLOSED). And - it may not be the closest. Though if it's a smallish isolated town with ONE School you chances are higher that it will be that one. Most don't have websites etc as they don't need to advertise.

You need to be on the PADRON and legally resident. Then you'll have to complete a set of forms. In theory you should present the application in May for September start. They will find last minute places BUT it may not be 100% at first. They may for example need to find a teacher that understands English a bit for the special "integration" classes.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

carefreebrit said:


> Can your family in Murcia not be of any help ?? Perhaps the best sites for school info will be those in Spanish used by locals, so any friends who speak Spanish would be helpful, or find classes in your area for Spanish lessons and see if any students there would have the ability to do an internet search for a reasonable fee ? Have you tried tourist information centres-someone working there on a quiet day might be able to point you in the right direction ? Education department of Murcia ? Sorry it's not too helpful, but these are quick ideas some of which have worked for me when I needed advice.


hi there many thanks for your reply .. my auntie in murcia hasnt had any dealings with schools as all hers are grown up and i didnt really wont to ask her for help as wont to be seen doing this on my own silly i no but thats just me  i will look up murcia education and tourist info didnt think of them many thanks .. hayley


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> STATE SCHOOLS.
> 
> Schooling IS obligatory - so you'll get a place. The school you get is ASSIGNED. You get the one that covers where you live - END OF STORY (UNLESS IT'S FULL OR ABOUT TO BE CLOSED). And - it may not be the closest. Though if it's a smallish isolated town with ONE School you chances are higher that it will be that one. Most don't have websites etc as they don't need to advertise.
> 
> You need to be on the PADRON and legally resident. Then you'll have to complete a set of forms. In theory you should present the application in May for September start. They will find last minute places BUT it may not be 100% at first. They may for example need to find a teacher that understands English a bit for the special "integration" classes.


hi and many thanks for your reply you been a great help ..


----------

